
Should UX/UI Designers Code? Finding a Balance Between Yes and No - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/09/26/should-ux-ui-designers-code/#.WcqhPMLkkHU.hackernews
======
warrenm
UI/UX designers should know - approximately - what is going to be required by
software developers to implement the designs they want (ie, they should have a
basic knowledge of platform APIs, coding, etc) because lots of stuff that
looks cool/good turns out to be really hard to build on <insert-name-of-
platform-here>

And you have to know that what you're designing is following a given
platforms' interface guidelines, standards, and expectations

